# Was versteht Ihr unter Big Game?



## huuwi (20. Juli 2007)

edit by Sailfish!

Hier geht es ab jetzt um die große, kriegsentscheidende Glaubensfrage: 

*Was ist Big Game?*​


----------



## Ansgar (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Alter Schwede,

seit wann gibt es denn hier im Big Game Forum diese Sticheleien? 
Sailfisch, nimm doch mal aus den letzten 3 oder 4 Beitraegen diesen Schwachsinn raus. Koennen die Leute denn ja auch per PM austragen, wenn sie sich persoenlich ******** finden. 

Wenn sich hier im AB einer neu anmeldet und liest das denn denkt der wir haben hier alle die Waffel heiss... :q
Mir ist das total oberlatte, wer hier mit wem und wie ein Problem hat, aber so etwas ist einfach nur albern. Das interessiert nur Euch Leute, die daran beteiligt sind und die anderen denken sich nur "Meine Guete, was geht denn da ab...".

Ansonsten gibt es doch andere Foren die man mit so nem Bullshit volltexten kann? Im Big Game Forum lief es bisher echt meist super. Und bitte das Weltweit Forum auch in Ruhe lassen - nehmt doch das "Was beisst - Rest der Welt" das liesst eh keine Sau...

Bezgl. dieses Threads: Ja, stimmt, hat einen absolut nichtssagenden Titel - und ohne die Info von Dart haette ich da ueberhaupt nichts verstanden... Was so'n Quatsch soll weiss ich nicht? Wenn man nicht weiss wie der Fisch heisst, sollte man sich vielleicht wenigstens mal die Muehe machen zu googlen - und den Sun Artikel zu verlinken. Oder?

Und Karpfen gehoert nicht in big game, sondern Angeln Weltweit. Schieb...
Und Arapaima auch. Schieb... 

Und nun Frieden, schlage ich vor. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Und Karpfen gehoert nicht in big game, sondern Angeln Weltweit. Schieb...
> Und Arapaima auch. Schieb...
> 
> Und nun Frieden, schlage ich vor.
> ...


Jup...good Posting|wavey:
Eigentlich ist es schade um die eigentliche Fangmeldung, die hier und in anderen Foren, in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten, sicherlich immer wieder für Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wird:g
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Ansgar (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Wir sind ja hier nicht im Balzer Forum. :g
> 
> Ansgar, ist Big Game nur Salzwasser?




Hehehe - cooler Schnack. :q Wusste garnicht, dass es ein Balzer Forum gibt? Ist das ******** oder wie? :q

Big Game - wuerde das sogar noch enger fassen :q 
Eigentlich ist fuer mich ist Big Game nur blue water trolling und nur auf etwas, das ein Schwert hat :q:q

Klar, in der letzten Zeit geht der Trend zu spinning und jigging und so, da kann man denn auch den Riffbereich (meist mehr als ne light tackle option) noch mit einbeziehen. Eigentlich ein anderes Forum aber lass ich noch mal so durchgehen:q, bringt ja auch nichts das eh schon wenig frequentierte Big Game Forum noch weiter in Heavy und light tackle zu splitten. Ausserdem kommt denn einer mit ner 100IBS Popperrute und sagt das ist doch heavy tackle... :q

Andere Leute verstehen vielleicht unter Big Game jeden grossen Fisch - aber dann muesste man Heilbutt auch mit in Big Game aufnehmen... 
Freshwater fishing ist fuer mich generell gefuehlsmaessig kein Big Game. 
Aber vielleicht sehen das andere Leute anders. 
Ist mir aber auch eigentlich latte - denke nur wenn dieser Karpfen nicht, dann auch Arapaima nicht, etc.
Und wenn Du jetzt fragst warum mein Riesenrochenthread hier drin ist dann sage ich dazu nur, dass der von einem gewissen popperfanatischen Moderator hier reinverschoben wurde und nicht von mir. Rochen und Grouper und all so ein Getier sind naemlich fuer mich auch kein Big Game.

Aber lohnt nicht sich da zu ereifern - ist eigentlich total latte, und ich guck mir auch nen Riesenwels oder so im Big Game Forum an - ob ich mir den nun im Weltweit Thread oder hier anguck ist ja nur ein Mausklick Unterschied...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

(Big Game - wuerde das sogar noch enger fassen :q 
Eigentlich ist fuer mich ist Big Game nur blue water trolling und nur auf etwas, das ein Schwert hat :q:q)

Ooooooooooh Ansgar!! Ein Spearfish mit Schwert, ein Bluefintuna ohne, Frage:  wat is ein BIG GAME FISCH??:m

Spaß beiseite, ich denke man sollte hier alles reinnehmen was sich "südlich"  auf den Ozeanen abspielt, auch  little Big Game!
Viele wie ich z.B. haben keinen großen Drang noch nen Marlin
oder Sailfisch zu fangen, wenn es sich ergibt ok. aber es
gibt sicherlich schönere Drills, als einen 100kg Marlin auf 130Lbs.

Ferner ist es sehr viel schwieriger einen Giant Threadfin oder
Roosterfischq:q:q) vom kleinen Boot mit eigenem Tackle
zu fangen, als auf einer  hochgerüsteten Yacht die Rute
zum Drill vom Maat überreicht zu bekommen.

Süßwasserfische, wenn auch sehr groß sollten m.M. nach
in Angeln Weltweit geschoben werden.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Ansgar schrieb:


> popperfanatischen Moderator



Der riskiert hier nur so eine Dicke Lippe, weil er ja in Australien nichts zu befürchten hat. Aber irgendwann, wenn ich groß und stark bin, dann komme ich darunter und verhaue Dich. :vik::vik::vik:



Ansgar schrieb:


> Andere Leute verstehen vielleicht unter Big Game jeden grossen Fisch - aber dann muesste man Heilbutt auch mit in Big Game aufnehmen...
> Freshwater fishing ist fuer mich generell gefuehlsmaessig kein Big Game.
> 
> Rochen und Grouper und all so ein Getier sind naemlich fuer mich auch kein Big Game.



Ersterem kann ich vollständig zustimmen, letzterem nicht. 



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ich denke man sollte hier alles reinnehmen was sich "südlich"  auf den Ozeanen abspielt, auch  little Big Game!
> 
> Süßwasserfische, wenn auch sehr groß sollten m.M. nach
> in Angeln Weltweit geschoben werden.



Dem kann ich grundsätzlich zustimmen.



Big Fins schrieb:


> hrhrhr...mußte gerade ziemlich kichern...:m
> Ja gut, Big Game ist schon allgemein eher größer, zustimm.
> Ich habs ja auch eher mit Light Tackle gefangen. Also lieber , wenn Du einige Threads verschieben willst, bin ich nicht bös, passt evt doch besser ins _Angeln Weltweit_.



Wenn Ihr es denn alle wünscht, so Sie Euer Wunsch mein Befehl.

schiiiieeeeebbbbbbb:m:m:m


----------



## Dart (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Big Game war für mich immer gleichbedeutend mit der Jagd auf grosse Meeresfischarten.
Das es auch sehr große Süßwasserfische gibt ist im allgemeinen bekannt....deswegen würde aber niemand einen Mega-Ebrowaller oder einen kapitalen Marmorkarpfen als Big-Game einstufen, das sollte man meiner Meinung auch nicht bei exotischen Süßwasser-Fischarten machen, auch wenn die noch so groß sind.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ansgar (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*

Moin Maenners,

wusste ja garnicht was ich da mit meinem - doch eigentlich ganz relaxten Beitrag - anrichte?  

Nach 2 Jahren Big Game Forum auf einmal eine Grundsatzdiskussion? 

Wie ich ja mehrfach gesagt habe ist es mire eigentlich total latte (=egal), aber wenn wir schon dabei sind:

@B.W. - sorry, da habe ich mich zu eng gefasst: Thunfisch ist natuerlich auch Big Game 

Und ich sag ja: light tackle habe ich auch nichts gegen.

Nur Deine Definition kann so nicht bestand haben, denn "alles was irgendwo suedlich ist" wuerde per Definition in "Rest der Welt fallen", man braucht also zusaetzliche Kriterien wie "Meeresangeln", "Grosse Fische" oder aehnliches um es abzugrenzen - das scheint ja hier in dieser Diskussion der Knackpunkt zu sein. Jeder hat einen anderen Mechanismus zu entscheiden, was Big Game ist...

@Sailfisch: Ja, regionale Distanz hilft um hier solche Schnacks abzulassen  Bin aber garnicht in OZ sondern in Indien...

Rochen ist kein Big Game - fuer Big Game braucht man ein Boot und Bluewater! 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

bitte bei den Beiträgen beim Thema bleiben, es geht hier nicht um was Big Game ist und was nicht.[/quote]


@ThomasL - Jawohl Herr Obergefreiter!!!!!:m

Erstens :  das Thema dieses Threads und vorallem die daraus
resultierende und sich entwickelnde Diskussion sollte man erst
komplett durchgelesen haben bevor man dann das vermeintliche "Abdriften vom Thema" anprangert.

Zweitens: was Big Game ist oder nicht ist, können nur echte Big Gamer beurteilen, bist Du denn Einer??
Hab bis dato noch keinen Beitrag von Dir im Big Game Bereich gesehen.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

@Big White

du wirst mir doch recht geben, dass bei diesem Thema sowohl der Titel wie auch das Unterforum von Themenhersteller relativ ungünstig gewählt wurde. Dass sich nachher daraus diese Diskussion ergeben hat ist schon klar.

Ich bin übrigens schon Big Gamer, allerdings liegt mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Unterforum schon länger zurück und ich bin nicht der Vielschreiber. Mein letzter Reisebericht dort liegt auch einiges zurück, da es sich seit dem nicht mehr ergeben hat, Big Game Fischen zu gehen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19359&highlight=kapverden

P.S. übrigens bin ich kein Fliegenfischer, aber ich weiss trotzdem was Fliegenfischen ist und was nicht


----------



## Dart (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bsr/bsl*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Big Game meint aber einfach nur Groß-Wild, sollte ja klar sein.
> So Groß-Wild ist halt für mich schon alles was man nicht mehr alleine anlanden kann, weder vom Ufer noch Boot, weils einfach zu groß, zu schwer ist.
> Es gibt ja auch noch das berühmte Einangeln mit Big-Game Gerät auf Eishaie, oben in Grönland, da wird nur vom Eisloch aus ein 400-500kg schwerer Fisch gefangen, auch kein Big Game? Also der Begriff ist finde ich schon dehnbar oder besser, er umfaßt doch viel mehr als nur auf nem Boot sitzen und Lures zu schleppen. Naja, nur meine Meinung. #h


Moin Heiko
Ich sattel das Pferd mal in die andere Richtung
Die Beiträge gehen unter und finden nur minimale Beachtung, wenn sie in einem Bereich gepostet werden, der doch eigentlich auch zu den sehr spezialisierten Angelarten gehört. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die meisten User, genau wie ich, Big Game eher mit Marlin, Thun und Hai in Verbindung bringen und wenn sie an dieser Fischerei, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wenig Interesse haben, werden sie das Big Game Forum nur sehr selten anclicken.
z.B. Ich bin rein zufällig auf deinen Arapaima-Thread und auch nur zufällig auf Huuuuuwie's Schreibversuche aufmerksam geworden, da ich es ganz oben, unter den letzten Posts erst wahrgenommen habe, normalerweise schaue ich nicht ins Big Game Forum. Bitte nicht mißverstehen, ich schaue da nicht rein, weil ich selber das Freshwaterfishing liebe, und sehr weit entfernt von jedem Meer lebe.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*

Moin,

also, so ganz doof waere das nicht, alle unsere "Was ist Big Game" Beitraege mal unter selbigem Thema in das Big Game Forum zu verlagern - mittlerweile sind wir hier naemlich in Weltweit und bei Giant Siam Carp.

Sailfisch - Schieb? |supergri|supergri|

All the best
Ansgar

PS: alles was man nicht selber anlanden kann ist kein Big Game, denn ein Heilbutt ist kein big game. Und auch kein Eishai im Eisloch. Und schon erst recht kein Siam Karpfen, dafuer ist ja Big Game extra in Meeresangeln angesiedelt...
Natuerlich ist die direkte Uebersetzung einfach Grosswild, aber such mal in nem guten Bluewatermagazin nen Siam Karpfen...

Ich denke es ist einfach: Meeresangeln in warmen Gefilden per Boot & auf grosse Fische - das ist Big Game. Dito auf kleine Fische ist "Little Big Game".

Der Rest einfach in Weltweit, das suggeriert exotisch - und das finde ich wird nem Arapaima z.B. viel eher gerecht, denn das stelle ich mir ziemlich exotisch vor, da in Thailand irgendwo im Busch mit so einem Viech zu fighten... Und genauso wuerde ich keinen Barramundi in Big Game reintun... (okay wird nicht ganz so gross wie ein Arapaima...)


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was versteht Ihr unter Big Game?*

Zufrieden Gemeinde?


----------



## huuwi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was versteht Ihr unter Big Game?*

wusste gar nicht das man da so viel unruhe |bigeyesreinbringen kann, tut mir leid jungs, kommt nicht mehr vor.

big game, das grosse spiel, weil in den gruender jahren sich nicht
jeder diesen grossartigen sport leisten konnte. wohlhabende leute, elitaere gruppen, eigene clubanlagen wo man ohne einladung nicht mal reinkam. und die haben ja auch mit kleineren fischen angefangen, nicht gleich mit grandern.
bis dahin
huuwi
ps
big fin, danke fuer das friedens angebot
dart
schreibversuche oder anregungen???


----------



## uwe103 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Giant Siam Carp ca. 200 lbs*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich denke es ist einfach: Meeresangeln in warmen Gefilden per Boot & auf grosse Fische - das ist Big Game. Dito auf kleine Fische ist "Little Big Game".




Moin Ansgar,....|good:


----------



## Marlin1 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was versteht Ihr unter Big Game?*

Oh weh,

hier toben ja Glaubenskämpfe !
Und das im verschlafenen Big Game Forum.
Ist ja intressant, wie man Leute hinterm Ofen hervorlocken kann. :vik:

Aber Kai kann dann ja immer schiiieeebbb machen. :q:q

Auch noch ein bischen Öl von mir ins Feuer, die Definition Little und Big Game und die Abgrenzung dazu muß mir mal einer erklären.

Wenn ich Marlinfischen gehe, aber NUR einen kapitalen Wahho fange ist das Big Game ? Wenn ich Wahoo angeln gehe und einen dicken Marlin fange ist das Little Big Game oder wie ????????#d#d

Vorsicht Jungs, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, Little Big Game kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Das kommt bei mir immer so abwertend rüber.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (1. August 2007)

*AW: Was versteht Ihr unter Big Game?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Oh weh,
> 
> hier toben ja Glaubenskämpfe !
> Und das im verschlafenen Big Game Forum.
> ...




Hallo Reinhold,

ja - der arme Ausloeser dieses Threads! :q Wollte nur ne Nachricht ueber nen Karpfen loswerden und dann das! :q:q:q

Aber klar, wo wir hier schon so munter rumdiskutieren schnackt man halt mal mit...

Also, ich bin ja auch eigentlich ein grosser Verfechter von der Ligt Tackle vs Heavy Tackle Abgrenzung, wie man ja in meinen bisherigen Beitraegen verfolgen kann. Habe bisher glaube ich Little Big Game noch kein einziges Mal verwendet. Und klar - sobald ich das mal mache weist Du gleich darauf hin :q:q
Allerdings ist light tackle vs heavy tackle hier nicht sehr hilfreich, denn Plaa Sawai (aehm Fins, oder so:m) fischt ja auf seine Arapaimas garantiert auch mit Heavy tackle. Ausserdem ist es mittlerweile Standard am Riff auf GT's mit ner PE8 zu fischen, das ist ganz deutlich im Heavy tackle Bereich. Trotzdem wuerden nicht viele Leute das als Big Game oder Heavy Tackle verstehen. Big Game ist halt meist doch das Fischen auf die Grossen der Meere. Da ist dann Little Big Game, also an der Fischgroesse orientiert ne etwas trennschaerfere Definition - denke mal so bis 150 oder 200IBS. Das ist ueberhaupt nicht abwertend! Fische selbst am liebsten auf solche Fische, immer nur 500IBS Marlin jagen ist doch viel zu langweilig. Allerdings muss ich die nicht unbedingt light tackle fischen, schleppe auf nen Riesen-Doggie auch an ner 80er, wenn es direkt am Riff ist, wuerde den naemlich gerne landen... Ausserdem macht ne 50er ein U und die Bremse kreischt, wenn ich da nen 30cm Wobbler ranhaenge...  Trotzdem ist ein 30-50kg Doggie nicht wirklich Big Game, oder?

Ich glaube, alle diese Definitionen sind irgendwie nicht mehr zeitgemaess mit der Entwicklung von Angelgeraeten und Techniken. 

Sagst Du light tackle werden die wenigsten Leute nen 500IBS Marlin Thread posten, auch wenn man den so fangen kann (und das immer ueblicher wird), sondern eher GT's, Wahoos, Sail, etc.
Sagst Du heavy tackle erwarten Leute nen 500IBS Marlin und keine Wahoos - oder wie in meinem Beispiel Doggies
Sagst Du little Big game erwarten Leute eher so was wie bei light tackle und definitiv keine grossen Fische (also etwas trennschaerfer im Fischbereich, allerdings unabhaengig vom tackle, also da etwas weniger trennscharf)
Sagst Du Big Game vermuten die meisten heavy tackle und grosse Fische, denn in der Vergangenheit war das halt so.

Ja, und jetzt? Ich weiss es auch nicht. Ist mir auch total latte. 
Daher waere es m.M. nach gut wenn wir hier "Big Game" einfach als Sammelbegriff verstehen - wenn auch nicht ganz korrekt (da auch kleines Wild, so wie Kai's denkwuerdier Dogtooth Tuna :q) und nicht 100% klar definiert - wuerden doch denke ich die meisten das verstehen als 1. Meeresangeln 2. vom Boot (sonst brauchen wir noch ein Unterforum: "Land based Game" ) ) ) 3. in suedlichen Gefilden 4. mit der Intention kleine (also so 20-200IBS) und grosse (>200IBS) Fische zu fangen. Und ich denke mehr Definition als das brauchen wir in diesem Forum nun wirklich nicht, sonst postet hier keine Sau mehr weil wir alles kaputt definiert haben... :q:q:q Deswegen halte ich jetzt auch mal meinen Schnabel und poste hier nix mehr :q:q:q

Also, immer rein die Beitraege!

Cheers
Ansgar

PS: und mir ist es wirklich total egal und mich interessieren auch Arapaimas und Giant Siam's usw, und ich werde alle die Beitraege auch weiterhin lesen ob nun hier oder worldwide!


----------

